# December Morning



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Decent zebra from CBBT caught on the troll with home-made daisy chain .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*January Morning*








Tog caught in 150' of water off the Jersey Coast first week in Jan 07 ! Fish hit a piece of squid while seabass fishing .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Same trip as the tog . I've been blessed with some great winter weather the last few years I've ventured off shore . Lot's of fish and calm seas


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

These blues hit my umbrellas whilst rock fishing ! Tha Bastages !


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Decent flat one in August of 06 . Went about 6 lbs and hit a live spot behind Harbour Island


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Shallow water hardeads abound in the rivers near home . They usually start to show up in April and we can get them from shore very easily . This pick was obviously a little later in the year but the fishing is good in the same area at most times of the year . The river is full of perch right now if you don't mind venturing out in some foul weather and search for them .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

*September Morning*








Nice little gaffer caught on a home made bucktail trimmed with a piece of squidly


----------

